# how'd you choose your 'fursona'



## troy (Dec 11, 2010)

the species, that is. i want to be a jellyfish but idk how well that will go with people LOL


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

Why the hell isn't this something that's been stickied? It seems like something that comes up a lot.

Also, OP, learn to spell, capitalize, and punctuate.

I chose mine because I felt like being another one of those generic goddamn wolves. Before I knew how stupid that was, I fell attached to the guy. Also, I like cats, especially cat's tails, so I became a wolf-cat. :I


----------



## Browder (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why the hell isn't this something that's been stickied? It seems like something that comes up a lot.


 
Quoted for truth.

And I haven't. People tell me that I post like a Hare though, whatever that means.


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 11, 2010)

i didnt really pick anything, when i decided to create a fursona, there was no doubt in my mind, it had to be a dragon.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolf sounded okay at the moment. Then I changed it to shota wolf because I can. 

No real reason.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why the hell isn't this something that's been stickied? It seems like something that comes up a lot.


 It isn't?
Wtf.

I took myself, applied cat and bat features to it, and then painted all over it with my favorite color scheme (blue / black / white / silver).
Vaelarsa was a name I once considered changing mine IRL to, but then said "Fuck it." So I gave it to my 'sona, instead.


----------



## death-metal-furry (Dec 11, 2010)

Ive only just recently picked a wolf but still need to come up with a color scheme to show who i am


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, OP, learn to spell, capitalize, and punctuate.


 
no, wolf-cat. :1


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 11, 2010)

I liked how it looked.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 11, 2010)

Favorite animal. I saw one in the wild when I was driving to my first college to finish filling out some stuff. I changed the color from when I started, I'm not even sure why but I like it better this way.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

troy said:


> no, wolf-cat. :1


 
Oh HELL NO.

I have no shame. :>


----------



## Oovie (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, OP, learn to spell, capitalize, and punctuate.


 *Crosses eyes* Don't be such a bitch!


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> i didnt really pick anything, when i decided to create a fursona, there was no doubt in my mind, it had to be a dragon.


 
Oh look PA3LKER, oops I mean NA3LKER, is back.

Also this is a good thread to point out tonew furries the stereotypes of the fursona they pick. Often these stereotypes prove to be true though. And often furries seem to subconciously mimic the stereotypes or pick a species into which stereotype they already fall into.



Deovacuus said:


> *Foxes*-Sluts
> *Huskies*- Unoriginal and tend to be defensive and whiny
> *Other Dogs*- stupidly loyal, usually end up as white knights to huskies and foxes
> *Coyotes *- "spiritualists", on a daily basis rape the beliefs of the native Americans, often think they are actually a coyote "trapped" in a human skin.
> ...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2010)

I picked fox because cross foxes are awesome okay

Foxes used to be my favorite animal before furry _ruined them_


----------



## Zenia (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolves are my favorite animal. I chose it before I got into the furry scene and didn't know it was a very popular animal. I still would have chosen it though.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2010)

because fuck you

I'm a tazzy tiger because I've been having trouble dealing with forum rage lately...also they're neat. 
I picked my fox because screw furries and their stereotypes. I likes foxes before they were cool.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2010)

Fay V said:


> because fuck you
> 
> I'm a tazzy tiger because I've been having trouble dealing with forum rage lately...also they're neat.
> I picked my fox because screw furries and their stereotypes. I likes foxes before they were cool.



What what? Fay you're now a tasmanian something too?


----------



## Browder (Dec 11, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What what? Fay you're now a tasmanian something too?


 
You're corrupting the innocent.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What what? Fay you're now a tasmanian something too?


 Yeah I changed yesterday for a while. They're clearly just far too adorable.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolf-Fox, screw originality. I chose it before I knew obviously.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're corrupting the innocent.



hush hush.



Fay V said:


> Yeah I changed yesterday for a while. They're clearly just far too adorable.


That they are. And their jaws! Jesus those things can open their mouths just like a devil. Ofcourse to be as special cool as me you need to be a devil named god.
Tasmanian devil - DeoVacuus    Deo=God
AWWWWW_YEEAAAAAAAH_


----------



## Don (Dec 11, 2010)

My 'fursona' was originally a wolf and it didn't go beyond that, mostly because I joined the forums and stayed due to the people here. Once I actually gave my fursona some thought, I decided to change it to a golden jackal. They fit my personality much better than a wolf does and aren't horribly unoriginal either.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2010)

that stereotype thing is so untrue


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2010)

troy said:


> that stereotype thing is so untrue


 
Why the fuck are you so bad at posting? 

Really, it's just bad, all around.

Oh, and so the post is on-topic, birds are cool :l


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

troy said:


> that stereotype thing is so untrue



Prove it.


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2010)

Took me like three years. I just settled into it. Felt right.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Prove it.


 I still think there is a non sex version to foxes. 
Someone that is so uncomfortable with themselves and the slut stereotype that they will actively try to fight against it.


----------



## Luca (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't want to be another generic fox/wolf/dragon. I like ferrets and weasels to so I picked a ferret. simple as that...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2010)

because I am special


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> the slut stereotype


No one here has yet to present proof that overall my stereotypes are wrong and do not fit those species.
I'm waiting Troy. If you believe what you say, prove it.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No one here has yet to present proof that overall my stereotypes are wrong and do not fit those species.
> I'm waiting Troy. If you believe what you say, prove it.



I do think it's accurate, I just also think that there's a second part.  look at the last time this list was posted. you got at least 5 foxes  going "I'm not a slut."
hence the part 2 I suggested. 

Also B'aww I'm notta nufox


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I do think it's accurate, I just also think that there's a second part. look at the last time this list was posted. you got at least 5 foxes going "I'm not a slut."
> hence the part 2 I suggested.
> 
> Also B'aww I'm notta nufox



I'm moreso waiting for OP's rebuttal.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I'm moreso waiting for OP's rebuttal.


 
fair enough.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a foxslut and _proud_

Someone help me D:


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'm a foxslut and _proud_
> 
> Someone help me D:



There is no help for you and your ilk.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No one here has yet to present proof that overall my stereotypes are wrong and do not fit those species.


 Eh, it fits pretty well for me I guess.

I still like whitenoise's list better.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> There is no help for you and your ilk.


 
;~;


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my god. Wait Fay is a tazzy tiger now?
That means we're all australian marsupials now. (Herp derp my realsona is a Kangaroo) Awesome.


Anyways,  I made Ticon by just drawing random shit I liked until I got a good combination of my favorite traits. AKA she's a flaming rainbow sparkledog asswings critter.

My kangaroosona, who is the one I use when I want a more realistic and less silly sona, I thought about for a long time, and finally decided that's what I would be. Tank Girl comics had a lot to do with that, though, I have to admit.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't pick my fursona. My fursona picked me... For the people who know me, they know I hate being one of the crowd. If I had picked my own fursona, it would have been something much more unique than a lycanthrope-kitsune mix.... But once I figure out I was furry, it just slipped into place on its own accord......


----------



## Monster. (Dec 13, 2010)

I got tired of seeing all the wolf-dog hybrids and such. However, recently I've realized that a canine is NOT what I am. I've been told that I'm more cattish, which was my original plan for my fursona, but I found dogs to be loveable. Before the cat idea, I wanted a Tazzy Devil but now that I'm on this forum and see that Deo is a tazzy, I would never wanna try and steal her thunder. My bite is WAY worse than my bark...but I won't be quiet about it, I assure you. I hate backing down and being told that I'm wrong or that I should "apologize". So I guess I could go either way with that one.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 13, 2010)

Miss-Haha said:


> I got tired of seeing all the wolf-dog hybrids and such. However, recently I've realized that a canine is NOT what I am. I've been told that I'm more cattish, which was my original plan for my fursona, but I found dogs to be loveable. Before the cat idea, I wanted a Tazzy Devil but now that I'm on this forum and see that Deo is a tazzy, I would never wanna try and steal her thunder. My bite is WAY worse than my bark...but I won't be quiet about it, I assure you. I hate backing down and being told that I'm wrong or that I should "apologize". So I guess I could go either way with that one.



Pick a marsupial, man. All the angry ladies are marsupials.


----------



## Deo (Dec 13, 2010)

Miss-Haha said:


> Before the cat idea, I wanted a Tazzy Devil but now that I'm on this forum and see that Deo is a tazzy, I would never wanna try and steal her thunder. My bite is WAY worse than my bark...but I won't be quiet about it, I assure you. I hate backing down and being told that I'm wrong or that I should "apologize". So I guess I could go either way with that one.



BE A TAZZY DEVIL WITH MEEEEEEE~! It suits you. And I won't pull the usual furfaggotry of "YOU CAN'T BE X SPECIES CUS I'M THAT AND YOU STEALIN AND I COPYRIGHT ALL FOXES/ZEBRAS/WOLVES!"
Also, then all the coolkidsÂ© will be marsupials.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 13, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Also, then all the coolkidsÂ© will be marsupials.


 
:c


----------



## Deo (Dec 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> :c


CHANGE THEN. CAVE TO PEER PRESSURE!

Also I make an exception for alligators because Jesse is too awesome to be ignored.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 13, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> CHANGE THEN. CAVE TO PEER PRESSURE!
> 
> Also I make an exception for alligators because Jesse is too awesome to be ignored.


 
Does Kangaskhan count? :3


----------



## insan3guy (Jan 9, 2011)

hey, now. 
i don't have a foot fetish.
and i actually kinda grew up in australia.

i thumb my nose at your negative stereotypes.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 9, 2011)

On the subject of kangaroos: I visited Australia once for two months. I actually met a bunch of kangaroos in person, and there was another tourist with us eating a sandwich. A kangaroo walked up to him and literally stole the sandwich _straight out of his hands_ and ate it in front of him.  of course, not all that surprising if you think about it...

I will go ahead and answer the question in the OP even though this is kind of an overused subject:
a) I'm a dragon because I like the design. I like the idea of scaly armor. Scales have always seemed so elegant and sleek. I also like the wings; I'm the kind of person who wouldn't mind being able to fly. And I like other random details like the spikes and such.
and also
b) since I always liked reading stories about dragons.
Cliched/overused as a fursona? Perhaps. I don't really care, whatever.

EDIT: And also I just looked...there's a thread exactly like this one directly below it in this forum
What the heck, OP? You didn't even look at the forum before posting?


----------



## Vo (Jan 9, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No one here has yet to present proof that overall my stereotypes are wrong and do not fit those species.
> I'm waiting Troy. If you believe what you say, prove it.


 
You're making the assertions; you have the burden of proof. It's like saying "I have a pet unicorn on Pluto; prove me wrong." No one can actually go to Pluto to verify whether you have a pet unicorn, but this means that we have no proof that you *do* have one, not that you *don't*.

Nice list though, loved it.


----------



## electronicoffee (Jan 9, 2011)

Jack.is said:


> You're making the assertions; you have the burden of proof. It's like saying "I have a pet unicorn on Pluto; prove me wrong." No one can actually go to Pluto to verify whether you have a pet unicorn, but this means that we have no proof that you *do* have one, not that you *don't*.
> 
> Nice list though, loved it.


 
What about raccoons?! /dies - you're so mean. you left us out. no matter. everyone does /cry /hiss


----------



## Aaros (Jan 9, 2011)

Why are furs so defensive about stereotypes? If you're openly a furry, people make stereotypes about you whatever you do, and (at least) half of them are probably correct XD
...so you might as well get used to it.


----------



## Deo (Jan 9, 2011)

electronicoffee said:


> What about raccoons?! /dies - you're so mean. you left us out. no matter. everyone does /cry /hiss


 
Raccoons are the redneck version of Coyotes.



insan3guy said:


> hey, now.
> i don't have a foot fetish.
> and i actually kinda grew up in australia.
> 
> i thumb my nose at your negative stereotypes.



Thumb all you want, it's true furfag. Grow a skin.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 9, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Raccoons are the redneck version of Coyotes.



I always thought they were just hobos.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 10, 2011)

Capy-paste from the  Why is your fursona_____ thread because...well same basic question

Originally my fursona was a plain regular rabbit, it was based from a nickname my ex had for me ( which will never be uttered aloud ever again ) after we broke up I figured keeping the rabbit might be a bit inappropriate. Now I love cats and have a lot in common with them ( distracted easily, only want your attention when you're not paying attention to me but frak you if you are rofl and other things ) so I figured I might make myself some kind of feline fursona. But that seems a bit cliche since cats and canines seemed really popular. Then I remember a character from an anime I used to watch that had this adorable little cat/rabbit hybrid ( Ryooki from the Tenchi series ) and I really liked the idea. So thats how I came to have a Cabbit.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why'd I choose it? Because I can. Overused? I don't really care.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 12, 2011)

Snow leopards and lions are two of my favorite big cats, so I chose a hybrid. Not very original, but I didn't choose those species because of their popularity, I'm just fond of them. My 'sona doesn't have a set design yet though, so he'll probably go through some drastic changes before I'm happy.


----------



## Hashire (Jan 14, 2011)

I picked mine because out of all the characters I draw, I drew this one most because it was much more fun...
so I said "fuck it why not" and there she is...
Her colors came afterwards...I chose the 2 colors of my hair...
My hair is brown with highlights...so my character is brown and pale gold


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh look PA3LKER, oops I mean NA3LKER, is back.
> 
> Also this is a good thread to point out tonew furries the stereotypes of the fursona they pick. Often these stereotypes prove to be true though. And often furries seem to subconciously mimic the stereotypes or pick a species into which stereotype they already fall into.


 
buahaha, im none of the animals you listed >:3


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2011)

Luca said:


> I didn't want to be another generic fox/wolf/dragon. I like ferrets and weasels to so I picked a ferret. simple as that...


HI FERRET


----------



## Waffles (Jan 17, 2011)

Bird: I fuckin love Bluejays and Hawks, so I mixed them.
Alligator: I liked reptiles, but dragons/etc were so overused I went for the alligators.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

I chose mine because I was going to write a story about him, but never really got around to it.
Also they're awesome...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite animal. Strangely I've never seen an actual skunk before :< I changed the color scheme and gave cyber goth taste and poof you get me. :3


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 17, 2011)

> Avians- egotistical, obstinate, quirky


me except for the obstinate part



> Marsupials- weirdos who are just damn mean for no reason


also me but I forgot aye ayes weren't marsupials >;



> Kangaroos- foot fetishists, wannaber Australians


cause they have big feet? now that's just silleh. if I were a roo I'd exploit my slight pregnancy fetish


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 17, 2011)

Foxes as sluts? I don't believe that is true. 

 I choose my character by my emotions, and the emotion was sorrow. Why I was like that because I wanted to become better, in such a way I became a warrior, which is what Fox Phantom partly represents.  (I have some other characters that are partly my fursonas.)


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> me except for the obstinate part
> 
> 
> also me but I forgot aye ayes weren't marsupials >;
> ...


 
You're a shapeshifter, the only stereotype you get is being undecisive.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 17, 2011)

I chose the otter sona because I look like an otter (in the non-gay term) and I love to swim. I'll be the happy to strut the boss and almost generic stereotypes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

The less I give a fuck about the fandom, the easier it is to choose my fursona.

Badger.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> You're a shapeshifter, the only stereotype you get is being undecisive.


 
forgot to mention that too dood

still doesn't mean the stereotypes of my chosen furs don't apply :>


----------



## Kilter (Jan 17, 2011)

Maned wolf, because they're leggy little bastards.

But overall, they fit the idea that was in my head to begin with, just took me a while to fit fursona with an actual species instead of 'unknown' or 'hybrid'


----------



## Dama682 (Jan 18, 2011)

In all honesty, I don't even know what I am.

Started off with a Yoshi base, and then started branching off until I couldn't even tell what I was. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided to go with a lion because I've always loved lions.  I have grey fur and a black mane because black and grey are my favorite colors. (simple enough)  As I was drawing my feral picture, I added the coon mask because I thought it looked cool. (yes, i know how ugly my avatar looks; I can't draw very well and I had to shrink the picture to fit it)


----------



## WingDog (Jan 26, 2011)

I had not really thought about it, then one night I had a dream, where I was an anthro, the species in my dream was a Collie, so when I woke up, I knew what it was that was my fursona


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2011)

Because cross foxes look cool and are fluffy. *shrug*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd have to say I like the made up fursona animals. Synx and Sergals just appeal to me because they are so odd and almost no one is one. Plus a Synx is bad ass though not my main fursona. Sergals represent to me what dinosaurs could have been had they been crossed with mammals. I feel like Sergals would have a downy feathery type fur than fur like a fox or other mammal thus making them more interesting.

 Both have complex biological features to them that impress me far more than animals currently being strutted about in the fandom. I like complexity and random attributes of animals. I also give more respect to people who create their own species. A lot of time and thought goes into that and I commend that. I have my own species though am still mulling over the exact look of it although I have a pretty general idea it needs more refining. 

I don't want to say dogs are over used or canid animals in general, but it gets boring when you see a pack of the same thing over and over walking down a hallway at a con. Hybrids do not make the animal more interesting... just more annoying.


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always found canines aesthetically pleasing in anthro form. I didn't want to be another wolf or fox. So, I decided to be a Jackal. After reading about them, I learned that they really appeal to me. So, yeah, a fairly unique species in the least unique Family. I don't know any Jackal stereotypes, so I think I'm good there


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

Find an animal you really really like, mix it with something else to be unique. Voila! Instant new furry species.

As such you've got Fenrari the Maple Wolf. Canis Lupus Accerum.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not really sure how I chose a rat, it might of had to deal with the fact I was just running out of ideas for something interesting. Or that I was eating cheese.


----------



## Spoosty (Jan 29, 2011)

Total n00b right here.

I decided on mine, not because I'm indecisive, but just because I wanted a dragon-ish thing with a fluffy tail. And I liked the colors. XD Wings and fluff. Awesome.


----------



## loneblackwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Wolves are my favorite animal. I chose it before I got into the furry scene and didn't know it was a very popular animal. I still would have chosen it though.


 i agree with you and think that the animal that you pick should have some attachment to you or reflect who you are in someway. i chose a black wolf/huskie because i like being relied on and defending the people that i can help and a huskie because i am a hard worker and attack projects with narrow-minded sight and drive. so pick what ever you feel best describes you and go with it.


----------



## MaestroKux (Jan 31, 2011)

The main reason why I chose my fursona is because I'm not much of a hugger. Not to say I dislike them but not too comfortable with them unless I'm down or it's to my mate and family. Meeting new furs I've discovered that ALOT love hugging so I wanted a fursona to counter it in a way or have my own style of hugging. So I decided to be a Naga Dragon because I wanted to have a human/dragon/snake form since dragons my favorite creatures and snakes is my favorite animal species. 

Snake form is for intimidation and the constriction, when they want a hug, I'll pretty much constrict them in a very harsh provoke way. (I like to tease death, yes I'm an asshole). Puff Adder because that's my favorite snake species and my mother was a African Puff Adder and m father was a Japanese Naga Dragon. However since I'm a fluid skater, Snakes have no feet, so I can't skate. So I chose Naga Dragons because they have a reputation of shape shifting into human forms, so my skating problems have been solved. 

Also, my fursona is very similar to Knuckles the Echidna which he is my favorite anthro character to date, so I gave "Knux" some of Knuckles characteristics. You can tell by looking at my fursona...


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 31, 2011)

Well...Wolves have been a favorite of mine since I was a little girl. I was always playing 'pretend' at being some kind of wolf for years, it's the animal that I can't think of 'not' being. Sure, I hate unoriginality, and I've tried going with the others, dragons, snakes (too few naga's) but...it just doesn't fit. *shrugs*

Too many people are wolves because too many people 'like' wolves. I get tired of it sometimes myself, and I'm a die hard wolf fan. Always have been, always will be.

But I still can't see my fursona as anything else. *shrugs* I'm a wolf. Period. 

To make it more interesting I call her a 'silver' wolf, but we all know it's grey. *laughs* I used to love white wolves, and they've always been my fav. animal, but grey is such a nice, nuetral color, and I've always been a nice' nuetral person on most topics. So I go with grey as her standard color. With blue eyes (Most interesting thing about her)

I suppose if I ever changed I'd go with a dog of some kind, I can't mimic wolf growls for shit and end up sounding like some kind of yappy poodle....but...that's just redundant. I may as well jsut stick with wolves. *shrugs*

I will agree that they are far too overdone. So sad.


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 2, 2011)

...I don't really know why I chose maned wolf. I stumbled upon the species and read about it and thought lulz my personality traits! And I just started to really like it - and it looks rather funny with its long legs xD


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 2, 2011)

I felt a connection with wolves. I loved their shapes, their motions, the way they are. So call me un orginal... but why does it matter if I know it's what I am!? more over the artic wolf is intresting to me, because I love thir pure white fur and that they can live in such cold condtions and thrive in them, amazes me. (im am horribly weak against the cold, but love ice and snow) Sure I find dragons as my favorite creature, and will obsses over them, but i just dont feel anything that is like me in them, i just cant imagine myself as a dragon.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

I've found that my fursona grew out of my personality. It wasn't that I chose it, I just was the cat, and that's who I've always been ^_^


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm from Florida and the biggest cat there is the Florida panther. Not only that, it's kind of overlooked.


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine is a Timberwolf, why? fav animal
So Deo...marsupials are wierdos that are mean for no reason? Hmmm, sounds like you XD. lol
:V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 19, 2011)

I picked mine out of a hat. Seriously.


----------



## Newguy12354 (Feb 20, 2011)

I made a list out of several creatures I liked. Foxes, wolves, dragons, ferrets, etc. I put a number next to it. I then used a random generator to throw 100 times a dice with the exact number of species as faces. I picked the result that came out the most. Ferret.

I then discovered I like to dig in plants for no reason, I like to live during the night and sleep during the day. I also sleep inside my mattress instead of on it. Oh, and I have a tendency to be too curious for my own good and get stuck behind furnitures and stuff.

More seriously though, it was mainly random.


----------



## Takun (Feb 20, 2011)

Picked the hippest dog alive!


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a big white dog. So I stole his idea.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

I seen my fursona in a "very realistic dream" when I was 4. I turned into a blueish-gray wolf (I looked in the mirror) and the wolf I turned into is my fursona (still gotta try and draw it tho...) I don't really give a damn if it's overused or w/e, I've been a wolf for 18 years and i'm not gonna change it cuz ppl whine about how it's overused *growls* :S anyway.. friend showed me the FA forums last night so i joined! *wags tail*


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> when I was 4.


 Psychology has proven that memories of young childhood (ages 5 and below) are almost all contrived for people in adolescence or older.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Psychology has proven that memories of young childhood (ages 5 and below) are almost all contrived for people in adolescence or older.


 
have fun talkin with your shrink :3 *wags tail* and how the hell could it be planned or fabricated when I was only 4? o.o And just because I was at such a young age, doesn't really change the fact of the matter, so if your gonna troll then get better at it :S besides.. it's not the only time (i had alot of similar dreams being the same wolf) 
fail troll is fail


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> have fun talkin with your shrink :3 *wags tail* and how the hell could it be planned or fabricated when I was only 4? o.o And just because I was at such a young age, doesn't really change the fact of the matter, so if your gonna troll then get better at it :S


Are you serious? You better go look up the definition before you try pulling the troll card and getting your knickers in a twist.

I s'pose for the sake of staying on topic, I settled with a llama because they're relatively harmless, full of attitude, and quite cute. I mean, I don't find myself cute, but the other two traits match me rather well irl.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

I took the traits I liked most about myself, fashion sense and threw it on a sexier version of me mixed with a dash of ocelot.

Viola! Riavis stands before you.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Are you serious? You better go look up the definition before you try pulling the troll card and getting your knickers in a twist.
> 
> I s'pose for the sake of staying on topic, I settled with a llama because they're relatively harmless, full of attitude, and quite cute. I mean, I don't find myself cute, but the other two traits match me rather well irl.



i did... *growls* and contrieved means that i planned for it to happen or forced myself to believe that it was a memory when it wasn't. and finish readin next time kthnx *wags tail* i had similar dreams AFTER i was 5 so fail troll x2 XD


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> i did... *growls* and contrieved means that i planned for it to happen or forced myself to believe that it was a memory when it wasn't. and finish readin next time kthnx *wags tail* i had similar dreams AFTER i was 5 so fail troll x2 XD


Wow, you are very misinformed of the word, bro. Wikipedia can fix that:

*Troll:* someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.

Seems more to me that you are ill-informed and reacted irrationally to a passing comment about something you said that seemed ludicrous (as in the fact that you claim to have dreamt of your fursona at the age of 4). Here's a fun fact: I know of several people in their teens and older who make things up about their younger years to just seem cooler. I'm one of these people (well, I used to be). There's no shame in it, so there's no need to overreact and start throwing "troll" around at anyone and everyone.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Oni I'm just going to say you're about to pick a fight you wish you didn't ever start in the first place. Gaz is not trolling you.

I'd put this down to a communication problem. Exacerbated by your rp/emotes. Please stop them before I bash you alongside Gaz.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Oni I'm just going to say you're about to pick a fight you wish you didn't ever start in the first place. Gaz is not trolling you.


Nor is Deo.



> I'd put this down to a communication problem. Exacerbated by your rp/emotes. Please stop them before I bash you alongside Gaz.


I'm not bashing, so don't "join" me, please. I'm simply giving him the true information about what he is claiming to know of already, being that he is new and could use the info for future reference.


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

B-b-b-but guuuuuuys. I dreamed up my fursona when I was two! I knew that in ten years I'd be communicating with people all around the world via an ever advancing technology and have a hobby that revolved around anthropomorphic animals. 
You guys are just trolls because you don't believe me. *whimper whine slitmywirsts*

Also, "Contrived" means conjured or made up.
Know your vocabulary, kid. 

Next time you want to take on two of our regulars come prepared with more than false facts and bullshit stories.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 20, 2011)

Not 100% sure why I chose what I did. It was something that appealed to me I guess. Seemed to fit my personality and not overused like a fox or wolf.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 20, 2011)

I honestly do not remember.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Psychology has proven that memories of young childhood (ages 5 and below) are almost all contrived for people in adolescence or older.


from Gaz's definition of troll, ten Deovacuus is obviously trolling since it is not only off-topic, also inflammatory. i simply replied to it 


Gaz said:


> Wow, you are very misinformed of the word, bro. Wikipedia can fix that:
> 
> *Troll:* someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.
> 
> Seems more to me that you are ill-informed and reacted irrationally to a passing comment about something you said that seemed ludicrous (as in the fact that you claim to have dreamt of your fursona at the age of 4). Here's a fun fact: I know of several people in their teens and older who make things up about their younger years to just seem cooler. I'm one of these people (well, I used to be). There's no shame in it, so there's no need to overreact and start throwing "troll" around at anyone and everyone.


I didn't, I merely stated that they were makin an inaccurate assumption and proved my point. plus it would have been rude not to reply *wags tail* (btw, i know the definition of troll XD it was the definition of contrieved that i was reading)



Riavis said:


> Oni I'm just going to say you're about to pick a fight you wish you didn't ever start in the first place. Gaz is not trolling you.
> 
> I'd put this down to a communication problem. Exacerbated by your rp/emotes. Please stop them before I bash you alongside Gaz.


never said i was lookin for a fight o.o i just replied to Neo (who made the assumption that i fabricated the truth) and got that as a reply from Gaz. I had no intention for goin off topic, flamin, or any sense of trollin. i just replied to Deo (yes i was kind of a smartass, but not much different than from Deo readin the last 4 pages) then Gaz decided to jump in. 
So have a nice day, and TRY to stay on topic :3

*On Topic* I have quite alot of similar traits with wolves, so it fits with me anyway *wags tail*


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> from Gaz's definition of troll, ten Deovacuus is obviously trolling since it is not only off-topic, also inflammatory. i simply replied to it


lern2spell, plz. It's hard to read your posts.

In any case, it was hardly a trollish comment. You want a troll? Go into R&R and make a post.



> I didn't, I merely stated that they were makin an inaccurate assumption and proved my point. plus it would have been rude not to reply *wags tail* (btw, i know the definition of troll XD it was the definition of contrieved that i was reading)


No point was proven. No assumption was made. It was a statistic found in psychologic studies. You should have ignored that comment and continued on but instead making it painfully obvious how ill-informed you are.



> never said i was lookin for a fight o.o i just replied to Neo (who made the assumption that i fabricated the truth) and got that as a reply from Gaz. I had no intention for goin off topic, flamin, or any sense of trollin. i just replied to Deo (yes i was kind of a smartass, but not much different than from Deo readin the last 4 pages) then Gaz decided to jump in.
> So have a nice day, and TRY to stay on topic :3


The only reason I brought it up is because you are new and misinformed. Perhaps lurking for a few days will teach you a few things. It sounds boring, but it works absolute wonders, especially when you post with *things like this* and too many emotes that anyone can stand for.


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> from Gaz's definition of troll, ten Deovacuus is obviously trolling since it is not only off-topic, also inflammatory. i simply replied to it
> 
> I didn't, I merely stated that they were makin an inaccurate assumption and proved my point. plus it would have been rude not to reply *wags tail* (btw, i know the definition of troll XD it was the definition of contrieved that i was reading)
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I dunno what's going on here and I don't really feel like wading through pages of The Den bullshit to figure it out, I just wanted to emphasize the blatant hypocrisy here.


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yeah I dunno what's going on here and I don't really feel like wading through pages of The Den bullshit to figure it out, I just wanted to emphasize the blatant hypocrisy here.


 
I just want to emphasize how sexy you are.
Raven in a ball cap? Mmmf, bby.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> B-b-b-but guuuuuuys. I dreamed up my fursona when I was two! I knew that in ten years I'd be communicating with people all around the world via an ever advancing technology and have a hobby that revolved around anthropomorphic animals.
> You guys are just trolls because you don't believe me. *whimper whine slitmywirsts*
> 
> Also, "Contrived" means conjured or made up.
> ...


 
you need to learn yours, or get deported.. wtf do you think fabricated means? now I see why my friend left FA. too many stupid ppl in 1 place is just annoying :S 

*On-Topic* it shoudn't really matter if it's overused or whatever.. what matters is what fits your personality and a favorite animal

*back off-topic* this forum fails :S so many bad troll wannabes and obviously (*cough* Deo *cough*) a self-descriminant furry, or an even worse troll for goin on a furry forum not bein a furry and postin "furry fag" at least twice in this topic alone. I'm gonna find a more mature and serious furry community. immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> you need to learn yours, or get deported.. wtf do you think fabricated means? now I see why my friend left FA. too many stupid ppl in 1 place is just annoying :S [...] *back off-topic* this forum fails :S so many bad troll wannabes and obviously (*cough* Deo *cough*) a self-descriminant furry, or an even worse troll for goin on a furry forum not bein a furry and postin "furry fag" at least twice in this topic alone. I'm gonna find a more mature and serious furry community. immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


And nothing of value was lost.

Back on topic: My altersona is a Honey Badger for when raeg has erupted within me and I feel like tearing into some fool at my school. :3

By the way, I'm siggin' this:


OniOkami said:


> immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


Because it is pure beauty in motion.


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


 
Ahahahahahaha

It's like you're going for the National Hypocrite of the Year award or something


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> you need to learn yours, or get deported.. wtf do you think fabricated means? now I see why my friend left FA. too many stupid ppl in 1 place is just annoying :S



So you're not willing to google the word "contrived"? Here, let me do it for you.
Not to bring down this great image you have of yourself, but your friend was probably talking about people like you.



OniOkami said:


> *back off-topic* this forum fails :S so many bad troll wannabes and obviously (*cough* Deo *cough*) a self-descriminant furry, or an even worse troll for goin on a furry forum not bein a furry and postin "furry fag" at least twice in this topic alone. I'm gonna find a more mature and serious furry community. immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


Maybe you should shut the fuck up and leave already.


----------



## OniOkami (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> And nothing of value was lost.
> 
> Back on topic: My altersona is a Honey Badger for when raeg has erupted within me and I feel like tearing into some fool at my school. :3



your right. because there was never anything of value here obviously. there has to be at least a dozen more forums that are better than this (considering how much this 1 sucks) oh well.. didn't waste that much time here


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> your right. because there was never anything of value here obviously. there has to be at least a dozen more forums that are better than this (considering how much this 1 sucks) oh well.. didn't waste that much time here


I was referring to you. You see...when you call a forum of people who don't agree with you stupid and immature, it makes you look very, very bad. This forum can be fantastic if you know your way through it. If you want to leave, feel free to go as you please. But do not slander anyone here or this forum simply because you don't understand.

Fun fact to stay on topic: I was one of those fags who had a glow-in-the-dark fursona with magical powers and glowing markings because I thought it was cool. Aren't you glad I got out of that phase? :V


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Fun fact to stay on topic: I was one of those fags who had a glow-in-the-dark fursona with magical powers and glowing markings because I thought it was cool. Aren't you glad I got out of that phase? :V


 
Oh we all know you're still drawing it and not posting it


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> Oh we all know you're still drawing it and not posting it


>> Sometimes. /totally honest

I'm actually working on going through a timeline on how many different 'sonas I've had over the years. :3c


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Fun fact to stay on topic: I was one of those fags who had a glow-in-the-dark fursona with magical powers and glowing markings because I thought it was cool. Aren't you glad I got out of that phase? :V


 
Did you really get out of that phase?


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> have fun talkin with your shrink :3 *wags tail* and how the hell could it be planned or fabricated when I was only 4? o.o And just because I was at such a young age, doesn't really change the fact of the matter, so if your gonna troll then get better at it :S besides.. it's not the only time (i had alot of similar dreams being the same wolf)
> fail troll is fail


 Newfag, don't push your luck with me.

People fabricate memories of their younger years when they are older. It's not intentional, it just happens that the human mind does not remember or recall events exactly as they happened, and certainly don't recall them from their younger years. Nice delusion ya got though. Also, nice passive aggressive butthurt jab and troll calling.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Icky said:


> Did you really get out of that phase?


Nope. :3c But...IT WAS WORSE THREE YEARS AGO. My 'sona was a timber wolfxhusky with a ring-tailed lemur tail, big red eyes, green markings all over the place, and twelve different powers. She also had horns like a deer, teeth like a vampire, and had a strange obsession for shape-shifting.


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> >> Sometimes. /totally honest
> 
> I'm actually working on going through a timeline on how many different 'sonas I've had over the years. :3c


 
You should do what vallhund did. 
I'd watch her, if that interests you /blatantpimpage.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> *Equines*- _Always _mentally unstable, have _huge_ penis complexes, this species is the defult for sickfuck furries


 
well that sums it up pretty much

Now I understand why I have a zebra fursona, I'm f%^king insane, its true, If some of these online threads were real life (and i got involved) it would end in a giant penis skullfuck orgy because I'm an equine


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Nope. :3c But...IT WAS WORSE THREE YEARS AGO. My 'sona was a timber wolfxhusky with a ring-tailed lemur tail, big red eyes, green markings all over the place, and twelve different powers. She also had horns like a deer, teeth like a vampire, and had a strange obsession for shape-shifting.


 
Any chance her favorite book was Twilight :V



H.nightroad said:


> ahh ok, now I understand why I have a zebra fursona, I'm f%^king insane, its true, If some of these online threads were real life (and i got involved) it would end in a giant penis skullfuck orgy because I'm an equine


As long as you can accept it, we're okay with you, ya hyper dick loving long face you :3


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> Any chance her favorite book was Twilight :V


OMG YEAH. :V Kidding aside, no. I just love vampire novels/films in general; Twilight has always been something I avoid like the plague.


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Nope. :3c But...IT WAS WORSE THREE YEARS AGO. My 'sona was a timber wolfxhusky with a ring-tailed lemur tail, big red eyes, green markings all over the place, and twelve different powers. She also had horns like a deer, teeth like a vampire, and had a strange obsession for shape-shifting.


 
I would have hated you so much.


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> OMG YEAH. :V Kidding aside, no. I just love vampire novels/films in general; Twilight has always been something I avoid like the plague.


 
But Bella Gaz you HAVE to love Edward if you're a respectable vampire fan.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> But Bella Gaz you HAVE to love Edward if you're a respectable vampire fan.


Edward  can suck my non-existent dick and go get burned or however you're supposed to kill those sparkly fags. >:[

Anyway, don't derail the thread. >>


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh and with the fabrication of memories, everything I "remember" before 2007 is pretty much fabricated, I had a major concussion and amnesia, more base things I didn't forget, like my parents names/faces etc but a large group of my friends from elsewhere I can't remeber without being reminded, knowledge like mathematics and computing wasn't lost in the amnesia though I have lost the ability to remember emotions, even from memories after 2007


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> you need to learn yours, or get deported.. wtf do you think fabricated means? now I see why my friend left FA. too many stupid ppl in 1 place is just annoying


THEN LEAVE. We don't like your massive amounts of stupid or butthurt just as you don't like our simple honesty.



> *back off-topic* this forum fails :S so many bad troll wannabes and obviously (*cough* Deo *cough*) a self-descriminant furry, or an even worse troll for goin on a furry forum not bein a furry and postin "furry fag" at least twice in this topic alone. I'm gonna find a more mature and serious furry community. immaturity and stupidity = epic fail


This is fucking hilarious. No seriously, the amount of pretentious twat+hypocrite+retard who doesn't know basic words like "contrive"= fucking hilarious. Especially when it's a newfag trying to pick a fight with me.



OniOkami said:


> from Gaz's definition of troll, ten Deovacuus is  obviously trolling since it is not only off-topic, also inflammatory. i  simply replied to it


I'm not a troll. You just have the emotional resilience like a newborn  infant has resilient skin; both are paper thin and poking them creates a  shit ton of crying. Get over yourself and stop trying to call troll. Go  to SoFurry, they'll coddle you, but not here. Here there are no true  trolls, only people posting in a forum. Don't like it, leave.



> I  didn't, I merely stated that they were makin an inaccurate assumption  and proved my point. plus it would have been rude not to reply *wags  tail* (btw, i know the definition of troll XD it was the definition of  contrieved that i was reading)


You proved nothing except that you are incapable of communicating with  people who post something that dissents from your opinion. You also  proved that you lack a vocabulary as you had to look up the basic words  that I used.



> (yes i was kind of a smartass, but not much different than from Deo readin the last 4 pages)


No. Don't you dare. I am not anything like you. Do not use this "oh  we're similar so it's ok" attempt to backtrack over your faggotry. I am  nothing like you, and saying that is offensive to me. I don't tell you  that you are similar in mental capacity and posting style to a flat worm, so don't tell me that I am similar to you. Both would degrade us.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> your right. because there was never anything of value here obviously. there has to be at least a dozen more forums that are better than this (considering how much this 1 sucks) oh well.. didn't waste that much time here


 Boo fucking hoo. Nobody likes you. You had better go solicit fat desperate strangers for yiff rp on an alternate furry forum to soothe your terrible troubling woes that you suffered here today.


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

It was still on the topic of fursona's in a way.


Anyway,
Winds was conjured first as a feral, green eyed grey wolf. I decided to change him to a snow dog mutt after seeing that I didn't feel any real connection with wolves. They weren't (and still aren't) even my favorite animal. I did, however, like their appearance. Luckily, I stumbled upon the tamaskan dog, which is pretty much a golden retriever in wolf's clothing. I also wanted stronger, more resilient and more doggish attributes so I chose to make him a mix breed with the Seppala Siberian Sleddog. And here he stands today.

Best. Story. Ever.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

OniOkami said:


> *wags tail*





OniOkami said:


> *wags tail*


 


OniOkami said:


> *growls*





OniOkami said:


> *wags tail*


 


OniOkami said:


> *wags tail*


 


OniOkami said:


> *growls*





OniOkami said:


> *wags tail*


 
god *dammit*


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> It was still on the topic of fursona's in a way.
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> ...


 
oh murrrr


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 20, 2011)

Winds said:


> It was still on the topic of fursona's in a way.
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> ...


 
best. on topic. reply. ever. (that being your post not mine)


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> god *dammit*


 
THANK you.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2011)

What the hell is this? ;~;

And since I'm here, I'll talk a little about Willow. 

The first Willow was just black and white with red eyes, based loosely off my old Gaia avatar. 
He was a loner and way older than he is now. Picture of what he looked like (sorta)

But then I kinda left him sitting around untouched and neglected until I remembered "hey, whatever happened to Willow?" after digging through some old sketches I did. 
So I redesigned him a little. Added the gold eye and the red points and collar. Still kept him a wolf though. Now this is what he looked like.
I also introduced Ash (his sergal form) at this time. 

After joining FA and FAF, I decided to change him again. This time I aged him down to my own age, but gave him a more "boy lolita/loli-shota" cutesy look because I liek shota. And gave him a scarf instead of a collar (though I will keep his collar and maybe use it in the future). And this is the Willow you see today..with an Aiden. 

the end. This is like the second time I've told this story I think, but this time I did it with pictures. :>

Now go back to arguing with this new kid or something.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 21, 2011)

SUMMARY:

Some little kid is butt hurt somewhere after being criticised for his relpies
Deo is still at the top of her game
Fursonas are much like linux, you start out with your basic installation of fedora (original fursona) and then add bit on and take bits off to suit your ever developing personality, just go with the flow, you can incorporate others concepts into your own fursona, if they suit you and listen to others ideas but:
Your fursona is yours and yours alone, it is, by definition an extension of you


----------



## Riavis (Feb 21, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> SUMMARY:
> 
> Some little kid is butt hurt somewhere after being criticised for his relpies
> Deo is still at the top of her game
> ...


 
This zebra GETS IT.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn iiiiiiiit. I missed all the fun! I almost hope that it was one those fake ragequits, just so when they come back, I can get my shots in too. But honestly, I hope the little fuck stays gone so we don't have to deal with some sniveling little brain-damaged weeaboo version of Anarchectomy.

For the sake of being on-topic though, here's this: 

I chose a tiger as my fursona because I've always had an affinity for them over just about anything else, even before I became a furry. No "it came to me in a dream!" bullshit or anything of the like. Simple enough.

I am curious though, for you guys that know me, do you think I fit the stereotype of the big cat fursona listed earlier?


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

I picked fox by 'accident'. Because they are cute. And fluffy tails FTW.
Before I knew about the 'sluts' stereotype.
When I learned about the stereotypes I swore I'd stick with it till the end of my days. Stereotypes FUCK YEAH!
Also I dont care about being 'original' or 'unique'. I am what I am, and fox suits me juuuust fine.

BTW, why do people seem so adverse against picking a fursona species that is 'overused' like foxes or wolves? I personally dont mind at all that everyone and their grandmother is a fox or a wolf or -insert other very common species here-, in picking a fursona I think one shoucd choose one that attracts to you or suits you. No matter how many people pick that exact same species. 

I agree with H.Nightroad's points about fursona, following this, you're gonna be unique anyway even if you're a fox. Or a wolf. Or.... whatever, you get my point. It's only a species after all, it doesnt define you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2011)

No fursona yet but i think it's going to be arctic fox in hoodie


----------



## MisterDerp (Feb 21, 2011)

Eh...I'm not sure how to describe my fursona, but it includes a whistle.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 21, 2011)

I won't have the best story, but I sure as hell have the longest.


Kiru didn't actually start out as Kiru. He started out as a Troll named "Caster" Both after the motor oil, and me being a huge animefag/Outlaw star fag back when I was 13. Soon, I changed it from Caster, to Kien, which my cousin stole so then he became Kiba. I was Kiba for the longest time and Kiba was... I think... a Wolf neko... thing. Then, I got into Inuyasha, I wass like 14, I know, hate me later. So then I went "Oh hey, Kirara, I like the name, but I don't want to copy. Tooooooooo much. So Kiru became a a recolor Kirara with red stripes and yellow eyes. Theeeeeen i got into rp. So I kept the name, but he was just a normal White house cat, at this time I'm still not a furry, don't even know what hell a furry is yet. So, after a while. Kiru went from Cat, to Lion, To Were Wolf, to Bat, To Dragon, to Vampire Cat. to Wolf. and for the longest time, He was a wolf. until I said fuck it, hit the random switch, and German Shepard, hit the random switch again, polar bear, once again with the random. He went to Ferret. And now, as it stands, my Fursona is a Hyena because I asked a few of my friends who are furs what he should be next. It was between Horse, Otter and Hyena. They picked Hyena, that and'cause Hyena's are awesome. and That's how I choose my Fursona.


----------



## Harlan (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got probably one of the coolest and least original stories. xD



> Once upon a sister's birthday, I was about the age of 6 or 7. We were going to visit the zoo, her favorite place to go. All went well, _until-_
> (I love dramatic effects)
> I got lost. Looking around, I didn't see my mother anywhere. Out of haste, I selected a familiar-looking pair of legs and followed them. 15 minutes later, I found out like a doofus that it wasn't her. There I was, lost and about ready to cry. Figures it wasn't my birthday that day. As it turns out, I was right next to the wolf pen at this time.
> 
> ...



Now today, here I am. I'm a human, and that's really all I want to be. But to this day I've always somehow been able to understand wolves just a little better. They truly do show expressions and feelings. I hold them in the highest respect. Hence my fursona.

Wow, I bet I went overboard with that one.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

I dunno, i liked goats and it wasn't something that I'd seen often at the time (though i've met quite a few since then). I liked the pupils too. I'm kinda sad sometimes though because i would've loved a long tail..so I decided to make an alternate one, a rabbit! Then I realized that has a short tail too :c Fff.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 21, 2011)

For Rika, I just kind of randomly threw together a bunch of stuff I thought looked cool/represented me : D


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm always changing my fursona.
I just might have multiple sona(s).
So yeah.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 21, 2011)

Harlan said:


> I've got probably one of the coolest and least original stories. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's actually a really sweet story.C:
I just plain ol' chose my fursona }:/


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 21, 2011)

I still don't have one, I just follow and draw other people's characters.

waitasecond: why am I heeere?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Harlan said:


> I've got probably one of the coolest and least original stories. xD


 
Bullshit a keeper would let some random lost kid hug a wolf.

That was either a bald-faced lie or that keeper was a complete dumbass.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 21, 2011)

I was inspired by my father's Panther tattoo on his left bicep. Whenever I see a black panther, I'm reminded of my dad, he's my hero. I chose a lynx to mix with my fursona to represent my mother since I am basically a hybrid :3


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Boo fucking hoo. Nobody likes you. You had better go solicit fat desperate strangers for yiff rp on an alternate furry forum to soothe your terrible troubling woes that you suffered here today.


 
Dam Deo, what goes on in that head of yours? (other than evil thoughts....hmmm) :V. Sure he deserved to be broken down a bit but dam. As for the memories from childhood...if you can remember something clearly, it's not always a figment of your imagination.
I was late to the fun, so don't get on my ass.


----------



## Zentio (Feb 22, 2011)

I just used the animal I like the most. I'm not that into furries, I just use them as avatars/characters to interact with people online. Tried it IRL once... Never again.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> SUMMARY:
> 
> 
> Some little kid is butt hurt somewhere after being criticised for his relpies
> Deo is still at the top of her game


 I am ALWAYS at the top of my game.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Harlan said:


> I've got probably one of the coolest and least original stories. xD
> Once upon a sister's birthday, I was about the age of 6 or 7. We were  going to visit the zoo, her favorite place to go. All went well, _until-_
> (I love dramatic effects)
> I got lost. Looking around, I didn't see my mother anywhere. Out of  haste, I selected a familiar-looking pair of legs and followed them. 15  minutes later, I found out like a doofus that it wasn't her. There I  was, lost and about ready to cry. Figures it wasn't my birthday that  day. As it turns out, I was right next to the wolf pen at this time.
> ...


  Bull fucking shit. I worked for a zoo and there is NO GODDAMN WAY a  keeper let a small child in the enclosure area, or touch a wolf, especially around feeding time AND especially without parental consent. The lawsuit is too fucking huge, the risk it too fucking huge, this is one big goddamn lie.  BULL FUCKING SHIT. If you're going to make up a lie at least have it be somewhat believable and not abso-fucking-lutely moronic and attention seeking. Your story is crock, and all it says about you is that you feel a deep need to lie to be special and unique because you are not either.



Harlan said:


> Wow, I bet I went overboard with that one.


No shit there.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

Super Tyrants are awesome, especially the T-103 model


But I guess if I wanted to be a little deeper, it reflects what I desire most; Strength


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Super Tyrants are awesome, especially the T-103 model


 What is that?


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 22, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Super Tyrants are awesome, especially the T-103 model
> 
> 
> But I guess if I wanted to be a little deeper, it reflects what I desire most; Strength


 
Isn't that a variation G-virus from Resi Evil?


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> What is that?


Just read the top paragraph
Boss fight :3

And a super tyrant is a Tyrant who has lost or deactivated its "limiter system", and becomes infinitely more powerful and violent. And hawter too :3c



Alucardo3 said:


> Isn't that a variation G-virus from Resi Evil?



Nope


EDIT: The Tyrant monsters were based on the Terminator :3


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 22, 2011)

here is my vague, short, lazy, inaccurate, and totally cliche explanation for my 'Druniforretoxairy' as I call it.

Wolves are usually misunderstood, as am I. Foxes are sneaky and use their brains rather than brawn, as do I. Ferrets are curious creatures, as am I. Unicorns have the desire to be free, as do I. Dragons desire control over their lives as well as vast treasures, as do I. Dragons also have many different personalities and faces to show, as do I. Fairies are small and fragile creatures, as am I.

in short: I just love all those creatures, couldn't decide what I wanted to be, so I combined them all.
TOTALLY ORIGINAL /sarcasm


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ninaiso said:


> use their brains rather than *bronze*


 Brawn, the word for this phrase is brawn. 

Brawn- highly muscled, physical strength.


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 23, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Brawn, the word for this phrase is brawn.
> 
> Brawn- highly muscled, physical strength.



poo. :I
Fixed, thanks for the correction.


----------



## cad (Feb 23, 2011)

I've loved Yoshi ever since I played Yoshi's Story, so a Yoshi fursona felt natural for me.

During my early teens, he managed to etch himself into my subconscious. I had known about Yoshi years before that, but it wasn't until my brother got a GC and MeleÃ© that my interest for Yoshi sparked light again. Inside there, his design has changed alongside the fictional universe and family tree I also have in mind and plan to tie together at some point.

Don't get confused by my current avatar, though, I still hold Yoshi in highest regards still.


----------

